# pics of rhom



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

I've had a few people asking me what sort of rhom i've got and i honestly dont know, so i thought i'd post a few pics on here to see what sort you guys think he is.
i guess its next to impossible to tell, without knowing which river he came from, but i thought i'd see what you guys think :nod:


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

:nod:


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

last one.:nod:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Looks like the kind that needs a new Owner located somewhere in New Braunfels, TEXAS


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

um, a really cool one?







hey, i have those same little specks on my elong that you have on your rhom. they're nothing to worry about are they? i just hope it's not fish lice.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

....its almost as if you think you need excuses to post pics now, i love that rhom, does it make any difference what river he comes from? He kicks ass.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The only rhom I have had that was that elongated was reportedly from the Rio Araguario river.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> ....its almost as if you think you need excuses to post pics now, i love that rhom, does it make any difference what river he comes from? He kicks ass.


 He's the piranha equivalent to that photo whore fh - Juan Brujo - of Gordeez









it would be nice to be able to say what sort of rhom he is when people ask, but "dunno, he's a rhom!" will have to do









as far as the black spots, he's always had them. i've had the rhom 2 nearly 3 years and they've never got worse, spread or grown in size, so i'm not to worried.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

your setup is [email protected]#King beautiful.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I bet you were just looking for another excuse to show off your monster, weren't you?
















Unless you know where it was collected, it is virtually impossible to tell what variant it is: even within a few mile radius, rhoms can look vastly different.

But maybe Frank has some words of wisdom to share.
Hence:

*_Moved to Piranha ID_*


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: i can id that cardinal in one of the pics
but that rhom







drool species


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Judazzz Posted on Nov 30 2004, 08:13 PM
> I bet you were just looking for another excuse to show off your monster, weren't you?
> 
> Unless you know where it was collected, it is virtually impossible to tell what variant it is: even within a few mile radius, rhoms can look vastly different.
> ...


Looks like a black pacu to me.









-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
Just kidding. Beautiful critter.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Death in # said:


> :laugh: i can id that cardinal in one of the pics


It's a Neon, not a Cardinal









Frank knows some great Pacu recepies btw., in case you get midnight munchies :laugh:

Some else, more serious: on the 2nd and 4th picture in particular you can see numberous small greyish-black specks or bumps. I've noticed a few of those on my Manueli too (well, they've been there since day one, but seeing these makes me wonder) - anyone knows what they are? Remnants of parasites, perhaps?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Pacu..







You gotta love OPEFE. Here is an interesting page showing Geographical forms of S. Rhombeus. Here and my Rhom don't look like any of them.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > :laugh: i can id that cardinal in one of the pics
> ...










thats right i always get those top confused

im a dum dum


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks guys









black pacu indeed :laugh:

didn't think it would be possible to get an exact i.d. but thought i'd see anyway.
Judazz, i think the black spots are scars from parasites but i'm not certain. They havent got any bigger or spread though.

He's also got a protrusion on his tail fin. I'll try to get a pic :nod:

Edit: here's a pic of his tail


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I hate you


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

What you are seeing are very likely encrusted parasites (harmless). These are fairly common organisms to wild caught fish and are actually bird parasites. The fish eat the feces and/or bird, these hatch in the fish and appear as encrusted parasite and when the cycle is over drop out of the fish and die.....end of story unless you have a nearby parakeet that likes swimming in your tank. In which case, the cycle repeats itself.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

one of the coolest rhoms i've seen. Your so lucky to have a rhom that does not care about outside actvity.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

hastatus said:


> What you are seeing are very likely encrusted parasites (harmless). These are fairly common organisms to wild caught fish and are actually bird parasites. The fish eat the feces and/or bird, these hatch in the fish and appear as encrusted parasite and when the cycle is over drop out of the fish and die.....end of story unless you have a nearby parakeet that likes swimming in your tank. In which case, the cycle repeats itself.


 Does that mean I should build my parakeet a little pool of his own?









So these tiny spots are scars then, left behind by them parasites, or are they the actually parasites themselves (in which case I wonder how they would stay alive for 18 months without ever having a bird even remotely nearby)?


----------

